
Private Space Race Targets Greenhouse Gas Emitters - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/private-space-race-targets-greenhouse-gas-emitters/
======
zackmorris
Along similar lines,
[https://pro.globalforestwatch.org/](https://pro.globalforestwatch.org/)
tracks suppliers causing deforestation via maps created from data collected by
satellites operated by NASA. Transparency in these areas should give the
market the inputs it needs to correct itself and stop buying from unethical
companies.

Report:

[https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/07/31/746192595/do...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2019/07/31/746192595/dont-
cut-those-trees-big-food-might-be-watching)

Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20589037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20589037)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
What are the greenhouse gas emissions of a typical satellite launch like?

~~~
philips
"Googling around, I find that the Falcon 9 uses about 25,000 gallons of
kerosene in the first stage and 4,600 gallons in the second. The second stage
burn is largely above the atmosphere so its contribution to greenhouse warming
is negligible, but I'll include it anyway. Since the Falcon Heavy has three
first stage cores, its total kerosene capacity would be in the neighborhood of
80,000 gallons."

"Each Falcon Heavy launch then will contribute about 0.017 % additional
greenhouse gases to the atmosphere beyond what is already being generated by
automobiles in the U.S. on the day of the launch."

via [https://www.quora.com/How-much-greenhouse-gas-will-be-
emitte...](https://www.quora.com/How-much-greenhouse-gas-will-be-emitted-in-a-
Falcon-heavy-launch-and-how-severe-is-it-for-the-environment)

~~~
pixl97
I'm guessing you could make bio-kerosene if you wanted to, though a lot of
carbon goes into that too.

~~~
paulsutter
The carbon going into bio-kerosene is a good thing (so when it goes back out
it balances to zero)

~~~
DuskStar
I think the point is that while the plant itself might balance out, the whole
process does not due to all the other inputs (fertilizer production, farm
machinery, transport, refinement etc) that are required.

